# Darton 3800



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anyone have a 3800 with just a 50lb draw? If so how do you like it and would you feel comfortable shooting 30 yards with that low of weight. I bought a z7 that is to much for my shoulder to handle and am considering a lower poundage before crossing to the dark side and getting a crossbow:lol: Thanks for your input


----------



## fisherboy (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a 3800 set at 56# my draw is 32",i shoot about 310fps.The bow is a speed bow at that pounds and does not kick.Best bow i owned and i have owned a few!


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

fisherboy said:


> I have a 3800 set at 56# my draw is 32",i shoot about 310fps.The bow is a speed bow at that pounds and does not kick.Best bow i owned and i have owned a few!


Yeah i've been hearing good things about it, gonna have to go and shoot a couple and decide between 50lb an 60lb. Have couple people interested in the z7 soon as that things gone 
i forsee another darton in my future:lol:


----------



## Birddogm33 (Nov 9, 2007)

It's all in shot placement. 50# should work just fine!!


----------

